# BlueVM Change of Ownership?



## drmike




----------



## drmike

I am eating my popcorn in my foil cap... Won't be needing it anymore... Nom nom nom.


----------



## Virtovo

How legit is this?  Source?


----------



## Patrick

Virtovo said:


> How legit is this?  Source?


Rallias works/use to work for BlueVM. I guess he no longer works since CVPS take over or whatever.


----------



## Shoaib_A

This has been the speculation for sometime though.I have nothing against any provider but you should be honest about what brands you own & make it public.Because if people find it out later, it would not only hurt your reputation but also your business. TBH, I really don't understand the need for anyone to hide what hosting business they operate.This Oktay guy is really nice, operates 5 brands & is pretty honest about them & people like how he manages his businesses.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

So how long have CVPS owned BlueVM


----------



## Mun

CVPS Lied about that trying to claim themselves bigger then they are. That is also a very old chat.

Mun


----------



## Rallias

Mun said:


> CVPS Lied about that trying to claim themselves bigger then they are. That is also a very old chat.
> 
> Mun


Oh for the love of god... a week isn't that old.


----------



## Mun

Asked on IRC for an official statement from Johnston.


----------



## drmike

Well, I don't know....  The capture was posted to IRC by one of the participants therein...

BlueVM was looking for a sale/deal last year early summer and mumbling about it went silent.   The situation leading to the sale wouldn't have changed.

This isn't new... This deal happened summer to fall 2013.

Let me guess, it is a pay you with your own income, plus a bit more for staying on board...

Weren't there issues with BlueVM's support too recently?  Like his wife doing tickets and the staff MIA?  Where did Ishaq ever go?


----------



## Mun

drmike said:


> Well, I don't know....  The capture was posted to IRC by one of the participants therein...
> 
> BlueVM was looking for a sale/deal last year early summer and mumbling about it went silent.   The situation leading to the sale wouldn't have changed.
> 
> This isn't new... This deal happened summer to fall 2013.
> 
> Let me guess, it is a pay you with your own income, plus a bit more for staying on board...
> 
> Weren't there issues with BlueVM's support too recently?  Like his wife doing tickets and the staff MIA?  Where did Ishaq ever go?



Ishaq is still there, and I think Johston is having issues with a family member. Was posted on LET at some point. This @Rallias is trying to stir the pot because of something that happened between the two.

Mun

Update: Ishaq PM'd me and said he no longer works for bluevm.


----------



## MannDude

Mun said:


> Ishaq is still there


Is he? He was working for x4b when I had service with them as he answered some of my tickets.


----------



## drmike

Mun said:


> Ishaq is still there, and I think Johston is having issues with a family member. Was posted on LET at some point. This @Rallias is trying to stir the pot because of something that happened between the two.
> 
> Mun


Yeah Rallias is owed money and a good bit from ChicagoVPS for work he did slabbing servers for 123Systems:



> Like 123Servers (or whatever it's called)? How it got exposed for slabbing about a week after I did an 8 server slabbing contract? (which I never did get paid for)


So, I guess it's fair to say ChicagoVPS at least at minimum has an "investment" in 123Systems also.


----------



## Francisco

Mun said:


> Ishaq is still there, and I think Johston is having issues with a family member. Was posted on LET at some point. This @Rallias is trying to stir the pot because of something that happened between the two.
> 
> Mun


I know he mentioned an Uncle was sick or even possibly passed. I hope i'm wrong on the passing part, but I do know he said it was the person who raised him.

Francisco


----------



## vRozenSch00n

drmike said:


> Yeah Rallias is owed money and a good bit from ChicagoVPS for work he did slabbing servers for 123Systems:
> 
> So, I guess it's fair to say ChicagoVPS at least at minimum has an "investment" in 123Systems also.


That explain the vps I got from 123Systems is getting better now.


----------



## Mun

MannDude said:


> Is he? He was working for x4b when I had service with them as he answered some of my tickets.



I just talked to him on IRC, this is clearly a move to harm Bluevm because from my knowledge it is one of the few providers who isn't being jacked into a CC/CVPS relationship.


----------



## Magiobiwan

Francisco said:


> I know he mentioned an Uncle was sick or even possibly passed. I hope i'm wrong on the passing part, but I do know he said it was the person who raised him.
> 
> 
> Francisco


I believe it was throat cancer. He's also been busy with IPv6 for Feathur recently too. I'm letting Justin know about this so he can make an official statement about it. Until then, any statements I make are *completely my own and in no way represent BlueVM Communications*.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Eh, just table the theory for a later inspection.  Wait to see if CVPS suddenly starts using Feathur, or if BlueVM IP space (if they own their own) suddenly changes hands, or (if they don't) there's a renumbering down the line.

Beats speculation and arguing about it.


----------



## SkylarM

Aldryic C said:


> Eh, just table the theory for a later inspection.  Wait to see if CVPS suddenly starts using Feathur, or if BlueVM IP space (if they own their own) suddenly changes hands, or (if they don't) there's a renumbering down the line.
> 
> Beats speculation and arguing about it.


BlueVM uses CC IP space. They've never had their own AFAIK.


----------



## mcmyhost

Aldryic C said:


> Eh, just table the theory for a later inspection.  Wait to see if CVPS suddenly starts using Feathur, or if BlueVM IP space (if they own their own) suddenly changes hands, or (if they don't) there's a renumbering down the line.
> 
> Beats speculation and arguing about it.


I can't find it now but someone did mention seeing NetWave Netconnect in the WHOIS of their BlueVM.


----------



## Mun

http://whois.domaintools.com/192.210.212.1


----------



## mcmyhost

Ahh here it is

http://whois.domaintools.com/192.3.118.4

Edit : @Mun beat me to it.


----------



## Mun

mcmyhost said:


> Ahh here it is
> 
> http://whois.domaintools.com/192.3.118.4
> 
> Edit : @Mun beat me to it.



When this was brought up before, the issue was with CC not changing the Whois because they are too lazy to do that stuff, and instead make piss threads on LET and call people idiots. However, CC supposedly reallocated to bluevm that IP space.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Mun said:


> When this was brought up before, the issue was with CC not changing the Whois because they are too lazy to do that stuff,


I can see that - we had the same issue with DirectSpace.  We haven't been with them in _years_, and I still get tons of abuse emails for the spammers they sell to, because Ed never took our name off the SWIP.


----------



## Rallias

Mun said:


> When this was brought up before, the issue was with CC not changing the Whois because they are too lazy to do that stuff, and instead make piss threads on LET and call people idiots. However, CC supposedly reallocated to bluevm that IP space.


And you're not even on payroll... can anyone see what's wrong with that?


----------



## SkylarM

Aldryic C said:


> I can see that - we had the same issue with DirectSpace.  We haven't been with them in _years_, and I still get tons of abuse emails for the spammers they sell to, because Ed never took our name off the SWIP.


I had to submit a ticket to ARIN with a CC to Jon Biloh to get them to remove the POC update on the IPs I had with them in LA.


----------



## Mun

Ronald Barnstoff said:


> And you're not even on payroll... can anyone see what's wrong with that?


Well when you hang out on IRC and actually help people and listen you do learn a few things.


----------



## Nett

BlueVM used ChicagoVPS's servers from the start.


----------



## Mun

Net said:


> BlueVM used ChicagoVPS's servers from the start.



You have proof of this?


----------



## Francisco

Net said:


> BlueVM used ChicagoVPS's servers from the start.


I'm not sure about that.

They had servers with a good half dozen+ providers when they first started.

I think a lot of their stuff was mostly where Justin could find affordable deals on everything. When they moved into CC they lowered their node counts since they were using E3's now.


----------



## Magiobiwan

Before we moved to ColoCrossing locations, we had services with a wide range of DCs. [email protected] for both LA and ATL, Continuum in IL, WSI in Kansas, and Incero in Dallas. We had older and less powerful hardware back then as well, mostly Dual L5420's with 16GB RAM. We also had no rDNS authority, and overall stuff wasn't as nice. Now we've got nice E3's and E5-2620's for KVM servers. Much nicer.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

I guess this funny piece just turned up



> Rallias
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... man... this has gotten a bit out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> Backstory to the screenshot. I was with a friend last night, and we were playing around with skype. He changed his name to "Chris Fabozzi" and we were joking around like "Yo, it'd be really funny if you pretended to own a bunch of random ass companies on LET". Later on, he was on teamviewer to my laptop, and my computer didn't hibernate when I shut the lid. So while I was out working on a car I just bought... well this all happened. False alarm, what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> Moral of the story: Teamviewer is bad for you. Make sure to kill it, not just close the session.


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/467033/#Comment_467033


----------



## MannDude

Updated title to reflect the not 100% certainty. (added question mark).

I don't buy Rallias' story about the TeamViewer thing, seems he's backtracking now.

EDIT: WOOPS, forgot to hit 'Post' earlier.


----------



## jarland

MannDude said:


> Updated title to reflect the not 100% certainty. (added question mark).
> 
> I don't buy Rallias' story about the TeamViewer thing, seems he's backtracking now.
> 
> EDIT: WOOPS, forgot to hit 'Post' earlier.


Neither do I, but currently there is only reason to suspect Andrew of playing games here. He happened to pick the perfect cover story that couldn't be picked apart by IP records. He referenced in a @ reply to me previous conversation we had in another thread, he posted here to Mun in a way that wasn't in any way an attempt to make himself look either bad or good. So his "friend" is extremely well informed and enjoys casual conversation as Andrew over teamviewer. He sure must have been preparing for this for quite some time to be so ready to hop into Andrew's shoes like nothing at all was new to him.

Given that his "friend" is that well informed about the comings and goings of LET and VPSB and think it's funny to post what he knows would be very controversial against Andrew, seems like an odd friend to give free teamviewer access to. But then what do I know...story could be entirely true. Just all too convenient. I'm not pointing any fingers at Chris, but Andrew is acting a bit funny.


----------



## Nett

Mun said:


> You have proof of this?


----------



## Nett

Plus: My VPS from BlueVM had the SWIP of NWNC.


----------



## BlueVM

I'm not a big fan of drama; I have no use for it nor for threads like this. No matter what I say some people in the community are going to believe that Chris owns BlueVM. This isn't the case... I own 100% of BlueVM Communications LLC. 

Now if you'll excuse me I'm going back to changing all of our passwords and SSH keys. No telling what might have gotten out thanks to Rallias's negligence.


----------



## jarland

Net said:


> Plus: My VPS from BlueVM had the SWIP of NWNC.


It's never been a secret that they are a client or that they got IPs from their provider. Bluevm has used many other providers.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

BlueVM said:


> I'm not a big fan of drama; I have no use for it nor for threads like this. No matter what I say some people in the community are going to believe that Chris owns BlueVM. This isn't the case... I own 100% of BlueVM Communications LLC.



I trust you on this, as so far I'm a happy customer.  



BlueVM said:


> Now if you'll excuse me I'm going back to changing all of our passwords and SSH keys. No telling what might have gotten out thanks to Rallias's negligence.


I hope this is not is not a corporate data theft case.


----------



## Artie

Aldryic C said:


> I can see that - we had the same issue with DirectSpace.  We haven't been with them in _years_, and I still get tons of abuse emails for the spammers they sell to, because Ed never took our name off the SWIP.


https://www.arin.net/resources/stale_delegations.html


----------



## wlanboy

Mun said:


> Ishaq is still there, and I think Johston is having issues with a family member. Was posted on LET at some point. This @Rallias is trying to stir the pot because of something that happened between the two.
> 
> Mun
> 
> Update: Ishaq PM'd me and said he no longer works for bluevm.


Good to know.



BlueVM said:


> I'm not a big fan of drama; I have no use for it nor for threads like this. No matter what I say some people in the community are going to believe that Chris owns BlueVM. This isn't the case... I own 100% of BlueVM Communications LLC.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I'm going back to changing all of our passwords and SSH keys. No telling what might have gotten out thanks to Rallias's negligence.


Thanks for the confirmation.

Can someone add "Gossip" to the topic?


----------



## Amitz

If it is absolutely sure that CVPS has nothing to do with BlueVM, then I would delete this topic. Gossip about being affiliated (however) with CVPS can ruin a business...


----------



## iSky

is drama on WHT too ? 

curious about this drama which start from HVH then to UGVPS

then this was the triloggy ?


----------



## drmike

BlueVM said:


> I'm not a big fan of drama; I have no use for it nor for threads like this. No matter what I say some people in the community are going to believe that Chris owns BlueVM. This isn't the case... I own 100% of BlueVM Communications LLC.


You are telling me you aren't on the 3 year payment plan with CVPS or CC?  You are sticking to that story?

You better clean every message, chat, email, shred any paperwork, etc.

There are some folks in the community that respect you and I respect them.  So I'll sit here mostly with my lips sealed, shaking my head.  Integrity matters when you are a  provider.  I'd advise you think long and hard about this.


----------



## Jack

I don't buy it.

Rallias's paypal screenshot - Chris agreed he has employed Rallias, Rallias denied to start with

Skype screenshot I mean come on it's Chris's type of writing - time being 8PM the actual thing was posted at 2PM or something?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Skype log timestamps are relevant to the recipient.

The Teamviewer story is just all sorts of ridiculous.  That sounds more to me like Rallias thought he would have some fun dropping some logs/screenshots, then received threats of a lawsuit/court order and is now trying to BS his way out of it <_<

As for the logs themselves?  Meh, Fabozzi is well known for telling some wild fabrications.  Without any hard proof, I'm willing to accept that Chris was just feeding Ral a BS story.  Besides, as someone mentioned earlier... BlueVM has mostly (all?) CC upstream now anyways - anyone that's avoiding that particular drama is likely already avoiding BlueVM.  Even if it were true, I don't see it being a major deal.  It would just confirm my theory on "Can't compete on quality, resort to buying out/forcing under competition instead".


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Jack said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> Rallias's paypal screenshot - Chris agreed he has employed Rallias, Rallias denied to start with
> 
> Skype screenshot I mean come on it's Chris's type of writing - time being 8PM the actual thing was posted at 2PM or something?


I asked in IRC when the convo took place in the skype:

Feb 05 15:17:36 <WebSearchingPro> sadly it doesnt show what day the convo was

Feb 05 15:18:09 <Rallias> Monday, January 27, 2014


----------



## peterw

vRozenSch00n said:


> I trust you on this, as so far I'm a happy customer.


I trust BlueVM too. Are providers so desperate to defame other providers by shady hints?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Some, yes.  Another issue is that so many folks (owners and workers alike) are so used to an informal medium that nobody really thinks twice about making offhand commentary or posting an opinion.  That seems far more prevalent than actual malice in most of these posts.


----------



## drmike

Aldryic C said:


> Some, yes.  Another issue is that so many folks (owners and workers alike) are so used to an informal medium that nobody really thinks twice about making offhand commentary or posting an opinion.  That seems far more prevalent than actual malice in most of these posts.


Well sort of.

What the problem really is, is rather simple --- these companies do NOT have employees.  They pay outsourced labor, 1099 workers and flat rate foreign workforce outsourcing.

The same  "employees" are working at multiple other companies, sometimes for competitors.  Those "employees" are leaking info, stealing data, rooting through customer info, etc.

In this instance, Fabozzi owes Rallias money and has for months.  If either side in that matter disagrees, you two better get to talking to one another.   It's not my business, but I don't take lightly to folks stiffing the workers, considering you are already exploiting labor.  

I just scolded Fabozzi on here last week about his mythical EMPLOYEES and paying a PROFESSIONAL salary.  To which he stated essentially that CVPS has no employees.   Talk about that matter coming home to roost.

Folks can ahh trust whoever they want to.  The idea that help desk, ticketing, etc. is filled in these companies by hackers, teens, foreigners and others with little to no training, policy, auditing trail, etc. is reason to avoid all of the involved.


----------



## MartinD

Topic title changed.


----------



## drmike

Title change @MartinD, because it is Thursday?   Just wondering why....


----------



## MartinD

There is no proof that ownership is under ChicagoVPS. In fact, so far, the owner has stated the exact opposite. As others have mentioned, being associated with CVPS/CC in that light can have catastrophic consequences so until we know otherwise, lets play on the safe side


----------



## peterw

drmike said:


> Well sort of.
> 
> What the problem really is, is rather simple --- these companies do NOT have employees.  They pay outsourced labor, 1099 workers and flat rate foreign workforce outsourcing.
> 
> The same  "employees" are working at multiple other companies, sometimes for competitors.  Those "employees" are leaking info, stealing data, rooting through customer info, etc.
> 
> Folks can ahh trust whoever they want to.  The idea that help desk, ticketing, etc. is filled in these companies by hackers, teens, foreigners and others with little to no training, policy, auditing trail, etc. is reason to avoid all of the involved.


I can paint a picture that Fabozzi owns the bank of america or that you own httpzoom. No proof so I trust BlueVM and no false accusations.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

drmike said:


> Folks can ahh trust whoever they want to.  The idea that help desk, ticketing, etc. is filled in these companies by hackers, teens, foreigners and others with little to no training, policy, auditing trail, etc. is reason to avoid all of the involved.


IMHO trust might come in several degrees, and must be accompanied with a reasonable risk appetite that includes several parameters such as: honesty of the people we deal with, service quality (within the _expected service level for the price_ scope), public reputation (in terms of know how and attitude towards customers and competitors).


----------



## drmike

peterw said:


> I can paint a picture that Fabozzi owns the bank of america or that you own httpzoom. No proof so I trust BlueVM and no false accusations.


Not BOA, Fab deals with Citizens Bank... we learned that with the Saturday bank wires in the UGVPS matter.

I'm not commenting on BlueVM, as lots of folks have some strange allegiance to them...



> You better clean every message, chat, email, shred any paperwork, etc.
> 
> 
> There are some folks in the community that respect you and I respect them. So I'll sit here mostly with my lips sealed, shaking my head. Integrity matters when you are a provider. I'd advise you think long and hard about this.


----------



## Amitz

Stop quoting yourself! That's Fapozzi Style! :lol:


----------



## drmike

Amitz said:


> Stop quoting yourself! That's Fapozzi Style! :lol:


Nah this is Faboozli style

@BuyVM  #winning


----------



## Jack

peterw said:


> Are providers so desperate to defame other providers by shady hints?


So it's ok for Chris to shit overall BuyVM but if its against him its bad?


----------



## vRozenSch00n

Jack said:


> So it's ok for Chris to shit overall BuyVM but if its against him its bad?


The fact is, after watching and trolling on that thread and paying attention on how Francisco took it, my trust and respect to Francisco increased significantly. :wub:


----------



## drmike

peterw said:


> I trust BlueVM too. Are providers so desperate to defame other providers by shady hints?


Funny, but, the entire Rallias + BlueVM + ChicagoVPS only involved those providers.   No other provider was involved... Maybe the illusion of a hacker was involved too...


----------



## jarland

vRozenSch00n said:


> The fact is, after watching and trolling on that thread and paying attention on how Francisco took it, my trust and respect to Francisco increased significantly. :wub:


Tis true. He likes to converse but he knows a witch hunt when he sees one.


----------



## MikeIn

I was very happy to see @BlueVM reply and more happy from the outcome...
Thanks for you guys stable support and performance 
A happy client


----------



## k0nsl

I did not find Rallias backpeddling to be the least bit credible. There's a dog burried here, and it is a dirty one, or so I suspect  :unsure:


----------



## wlanboy

k0nsl said:


> I did not find Rallias backpeddling to be the least bit credible. There's a dog burried here, and it is a dirty one, or so I suspect  :unsure:


Yup - I want to know why Rallias did this.

Leaving BlueVM, now working for CVPS and - by accident - publishing this to harm BlueVM.


----------



## tchen

For the lulz I'd imagine.  It's kinda gotten to that stage where seeing which fish will take the bait is as entertaining as any possible story itself.  I blame Fox News Channel.


----------



## jarland

tchen said:


> For the lulz I'd imagine. It's kinda gotten to that stage where seeing which fish will take the bait is as entertaining as any possible story itself. I blame Fox News Channel.


Would've thought that too but his story didn't sound like it at all. I'm not saying there's a secret here involving bluevm or CVPS, but there's definitely one involving rallias. If it sounds like I care, well, I don't really. If he wants to add "left teamviewer open and let a shitty friend ruin my name" to his system administrator credentials, well that's on him. Probably not the brightest move.


----------



## mikho

I've been reading and thinking about this and my 2c (if someone cares) is that Rallias wanted the attention but didn't think this over and planned it worse then horrible.


When shit hit the fan, the panic came and a lame excuse was the the result of that.


So there isn't more to this then a young kid who wants to known and liked among the people woh read/write here.


----------



## drmike

We went round and round on the denial-go-round back in March about BlueVM and their ownership flipping the company to ChicagoVPS/ColoCrossing.

See: 

and

https://vpsboard.com/topic/3465-bluevm-ownership-questions/

Last time, Justin Johnston graciously updated the About page to infer he still had possession of the BlueVM website and injected:

*Justin Johnston (100% Owner, CEO, Manager)*

See: https://web.archive.org/web/20140330181046/https://www.bluevm.com/about.php

Well it looks like now Johnston and crew very well might be gone...  If we are basing everything on the About info   Cause now the About page has been entirely wiped clean of any "*Our Team:*" info:

See: https://www.bluevm.com/about.php


----------



## D. Strout

I'll tell you how you can know for sure: if an announcement goes out that the Zurich location is being closed (ahem) _migrated_, then you be 100% sure that Justin is no longer "100% Owner, CEO, Manager".


----------



## drmike

That's the old school sign Mr. Strout.... Nowadays, they keep the off-their-net location for a while so as not to drop subscriber numbers in mass and instantly, especially where said host is already on the ropes (see mass horror complaints everywhere).


----------



## SkylarM

Not surprising at all...


----------



## DomainBop

> if an announcement goes out that the Zurich location is being closed (ahem) _migrated_,


I had a dream that one day low end providers would stop issuing _for immediate release _forum press releases announcing   _"the opening of a new location"_ every time they rented 1 or 2 cheap servers in a different city.  



> If we are basing everything on the About info   Cause now the About page has been entirely wiped clean of any "*Our Team:*" info:


The WHOIS was changed a few months ago from registrant: BlueVM Communications LLC/contact: Justin Johnston to registrant: BlueVM Projects/contact: BlueVM Projects



> BlueVM Change of Ownership?


Are you suggesting Fabozo is in a cash crunch and selling off some of his assets? Who did he sell them to?


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> I had a dream that one day low end providers would stop issuing _for immediate release _forum press releases announcing   _"the opening of a new location"_ every time they rented 1 or 2 cheap servers in a different city.


*Press releases are fine*... Just do something worth while or make a big enough stink... Renting another E3 from the same company / parent company isn't news worthy....  Funny cause, real companies actually release proper press when hiring notable employees of high rank, certainly when they acquire other companies and several other "real" reasons... But kiddos in lowend can't figure it out....

*BlueVM Projects* -  Also seeing / have seen prior BlueVM Communications... If you have a minute, Colorado incorporation records inspection.. See what the official name is... Maybe a d/b/a search too for the aliases... Feathur is incorporated under another corporation...

*Fabozo cash crunch* - Well undoubtedly the good times aren't what they once were over there.... Self-f-n-inflicted wounding though...  I mean, all those pissed customers beat for their hard earned money can't all be mean internet haters....  Like I said start of this year, someone made Fab shut his trap.... and I know now that CC tells their key people to poke at mighty nay sayers as part of their "employment" or else... So....  Only place CVPS is folding into is where they've always been and that's the extended daycare operation...


----------



## concerto49

Didn't Justin mention personal issues earlier and disappeared?


----------



## DomainBop

> If you have a minute, Colorado incorporation records inspection.. See what the official name is.


BlueVM Communications LLC which is why the WHOIS registrant change from a legal entity to a non legal entity (BlueVM Projects) raises questions.


----------



## drmike

concerto49 said:


> Didn't Justin mention personal issues earlier and disappeared?


There was something start of the year.   Family related...  That was about the time when his wife was answering tickets..

I have been told he's back in Hawaii since then... or perhaps earlier.....


----------



## drmike

and ... I just went searching for incorporations for Bluev* in New York, Colorado and Hawaii....

Only legally incorporated one is the original Coloradio:

BlueVM Communications LLC

It is in good standing there currently and has ownership original address in Colorado...

Same situation with Feathur LLC.. Colorado only, in good standing and same address as it has been in Colorado...


----------



## Ishaq

I believe it was removed due to the constant staff changes.

EDIT: Justin still owns BlueVM.


----------



## drmike

Glad to see you Ishaq.... 

I can buy the staff changes... but "staff" isn't per se staff... Like you are a volunteer and I forget the other lad in ticketing - you know the guy who worked for Google / Apple / Sony / NASA / the Vatican and the Whitehouse (well not all those but 3 out of 5) who is a volunteer.... [Daniel is his name]  It's odd way to write it off....

Anyways, what the heck is BlueVM Projects?  Feathur.com is under it, BlueVM, Neon site... probably others... some .us domain...

Is BlueVM going to start unslabbing Xen soon?  Performance issues are killing the company no matter who owns it... too many tenants per server..

One question I have is DomVPS folded into BlueVM or what?  I mean Cameron Banfield is over there at BlueVM [answering tickets] .... He owns DomVPS and No1Servers prior....


----------



## Ishaq

I'm really not the person you should be asking.

Yes, Daniel does volunteer in his free time, as far as I know.

BlueVM Projects is old, Justin created it years ago to be the name for all his projects, I'm not sure why anything is under it, though.

Nope. Cameron sold domVPS to a solutions company, he is also helping out with tickets. No merges as far as I know. I've known Cameron for a few years.


----------



## Ishaq

Oh and just because the WHOIS for all the domains changed to BlueVM Projects I doubt that's a valid reason to assume it was sold on? Maybe Justin just changed his contact profile or did a mass whois update?


----------



## DomainBop

Ishaq said:


> Oh and just because the WHOIS for all the domains changed to BlueVM Projects


ICANN requires the registrant of a domain name to be a legal entity (i.e. a person or a registered business).  "BlueVM Projects" is not a legal entity in any state or country.


----------



## MannDude

Merged the two existing threads about BlueVM ownership since the new one was more or less a continuation of the old one.


----------



## drmike

Ishaq said:


> Nope. Cameron sold domVPS to a solutions company, he is also helping out with tickets. No merges as far as I know. I've known Cameron for a few years.


 Thanks @Ishaq....

Cameron thing is strange... was that a recent sale?

His site... Has image date January 2014... Copyright is 2014 also...

Page says:

see: http://cameron.bz/projects/domVPS/

"*My role inside domVPS is the Director.* Along with being the director I also manage the network of nodes and provide support, with a small number of other staff on live support and the ticket system. We are always flexible and try to help in every way possible."

See the domvps.net and domvps.com domains BOTH have private WHOIS info...

.com = June 30, 2014 update

.net = June 2, 2014 update

A May 2, 2014 Google cache version of a WHOIS info page shows:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bcFZSShXK6YJ:whoisrequest.org/whois/domvps.net+&cd=13&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Domain name: domvps.net

Registrant Contact:
No1Servers
Cameron Banfield ()

Fax: 
----


Administrative Contact:
No1Servers
Cameron Banfield (

Name Servers:
ns1.no1http.com
ns2.no1http.com
See Domvps.com right now... has this:Name Server: NS1.NO1HTTP.COM

Name Server: NS2.NO1HTTP.COM

Name Server: NS3.NO1HTTP.COM

*whois no1http.com* ???????

Domain Name: NO1HTTP.COM

Registry Domain ID: 1615050089_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN

Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.meshdigital.com

Registrar URL: http://www.domainbox.com

Updated Date: 2013-11-04T00:00:00Z

Creation Date: 2010-09-09T00:00:00Z

Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2014-09-09T00:00:00Z

Registrar: WEBFUSION LIMITED

Registrar IANA ID: 1515

Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]

Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.8779770099

Reseller: 123Reg/Webfusion

Domain Status: ok

Registry Registrant ID:

*Registrant Name: Cameron Banfield*

Registrant Organization: no1servers

Odd to have name servers with his name on still... Should tell him to transfer it or make the WHOIS private


----------



## Ishaq

No idea, new company didn't update it. He hasn't updated his site either.


----------



## DomainBop

I'm curious how much [#name redacted] is paying Maarten Kossen to shill and mislead consumers on LEB.  A couple of examples: 1. all of the recent LEB CVPS offers have said _"Customers have been quite positive about ChicagoVPS recently"_ and have contained a link to a thread from March.  Today's BlueVM LEB offer completely ignores the many, many complaints this year and  says_ "reviews have been mainly positive."_ with a link to a review from October 2013 (yeah, 2013). 123systems LEB offers completely ignore the little fact that reviews in recent months have been almost 100% negative.

Hopefully Maarten is wearing kneepads since he spends so much time down on his knees [censored] [#name redacted] [censored] 

_disclaimer: this post is related to the thread title_ 

edited to add: the Chicago and Los Angeles test IPs in today's BlueVM LEB offer are blacklisted by Spamhaus.  Almost every CC based offer in the past few months on LEB has had at least one blacklisted test IP.


----------



## Cameron

@drmike

I'm not too sure why I am being brought into this entire discussion? I think I need to clear things up.

Yes, I no longer own domVPS and this has been known for a while now, maybe you are slightly slow finding things out? However, this is irrelevant to BlueVM.

My website still shows domVPS listed as I haven't bothered to update it, I'm surprised you actually visited it as it's not used and does not get updated (Maybe it's time for me to update it  ).

To clear everything up about me and BlueVM, I am only helping out answer tickets, I am not being paid and domVPS has not merged into BlueVM. I am simply helping out an old friend (Ishaq, who I have known for many years and has also helped me out in the past answer tickets at domVPS) answer tickets.

Some domVPS domains may still be in my name as I am still actively involved and some domains / licences may still need moving over.

I hope this has cleared a few things up, if you have any questions feel free to ask,

~ Cameron


----------



## MartinD

Interesting.


----------



## wlanboy

I do not like the



> reviews have been mainly positive


statements too - they are not correct.


----------



## drmike

Cameron said:


> @drmike
> 
> I'm not too sure why I am being brought into this entire discussion? I think I need to clear things up.
> 
> Yes, I no longer own domVPS and this has been known for a while now, maybe you are slightly slow finding things out? However, this is irrelevant to BlueVM.
> 
> My website still shows domVPS listed as I haven't bothered to update it, I'm surprised you actually visited it as it's not used and does not get updated (Maybe it's time for me to update it  ).
> 
> To clear everything up about me and BlueVM, I am only helping out answer tickets, I am not being paid and domVPS has not merged into BlueVM. I am simply helping out an old friend (Ishaq, who I have known for many years and has also helped me out in the past answer tickets at domVPS) answer tickets.
> 
> Some domVPS domains may still be in my name as I am still actively involved and some domains / licences may still need moving over.


You were brought in my good Sir, because you are the current generation of folk at BlueVM and you pretty recently owned and operated a provider... and you still have your information on key pieces of such.

I admit, I am slow.  Hard to keep track of who is where in the game musical chairs.  Did you issue a press release about the sale of DomVPS that I missed?

*"I am only helping out answer tickets, I am not being paid and domVPS has not merged into BlueVM. I am simply helping out an old friend"*

Color me perplexed.  You aren't a newb.  So 'volunteering' for free Veepeesss and relative experience isn't suiting your arrangement.   Do you freely volunteer/work digging ditches, cleaning toilets, etc?  I ask because this practice of being a volunteer just doesn't fit, and never big picture has over at BlueVM.

What's even more odd to me is that Ishaq would appear by that admission to also be in ticketing and having access to accounts and other customer details...  Both of you....  But with Ishaq, he is labeled as the IRC volunteer or was actually.... and he's gainfully employed by Arvixe. Usually the real hosts have contracts that prohibit moonlighting with competition or other arrangements contributing to competitors.

It's not Ishaq's business, it's Johnstons or Fabozzi's....  So which friend are you freely helping?

With all the helpers, I'd think BlueVM customers would be well taken care of and pretty prompt.  Instead we see daily customer smackdowns.  That's what continues to get BlueVM the love and why this is here.


----------



## Ishaq

To be honest, none of it is your business. And it will remain that way.


----------



## AThomasHowe

Ishaq said:


> To be honest, none of it is your business. And it will remain that way.


Isn't that the question here? Whose business BlueVM is?


----------



## DomainBop

> With all the helpers, I'd think BlueVM customers would be well taken care of and pretty prompt.


I wouldn't.  I'd expect things to be exactly the way they are: mediocre with lots of service problems and complaints.  Relying on volunteers, low paid contract workers, teenagers, the inexperienced, and castoffs that other companies don't want, might save costs in the short term but in the long run it is going to severely damage the company's ability to grow, and the business will have much lower customer satisfaction and customer retention rates.  If you want to build a sustainable long term business you need to invest in hiring qualified employees and if you want to attract qualified employees you need to pay them competitive salaries.


----------



## MartinD

Seems they have a habit of engaging people who have.. 'peppered' pasts.


----------

